# Remington 870 Express, Synthetic, 7 Round CHOKE(s) Question



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

I cannot get the HELP System at Remington to accept a new question so I'll have to ask here .... 
looking at the Model 870 Express, Synthtic, with an 18" BBL but cannot find out which Choke that is ..... same question for any of the 870's on their web site, there is no way to tell which choke is available.

Also trying to find out if the 870 Synthetic can swap barrels so I can use a short barrel for home def, purpose an a longer 22" bbl, or longer, for hunting.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Defense barrels in these where open cylinder. Some did come with screw in chokes. Marks at the top of the choke will tell you what choke it is. As far as accepting other barrels, that should not be an issue. Just make sure the barrel and chamber length match!


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought an 870 Express Synthetic with a 28" barrel and it came with a Modified choke.

Here are the specs for the 18" off their website http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... _specs.asp

Looks like it comes with a fixed cylinder choke so you cannot unscrew it and change.


----------

